# Wiring troubles



## budinoh (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, here is a very rough drawing of my layout design. Sorry for the crudeness. The breakdown is as follows. Folded dogbone, black line is track line, yellow lines are crossovers. I want the appearence of a double track mainline and use the crossovers to create passing sidings. Numbers represent blocks. Blocks are controled by DPDT toggles. Question is how many reverse loop sections do I have? I showed it to several guys at a train show today and the number ranged from 0 to one at each crossover. I am thinking 2. Just at the end loops. Can anyone give me an accurate idea? I may have to change my whole layout design if I have more than 2.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

One at each dogbone end. So two total. Or at least that's how I see it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well that's a tough answer!
I think that you would call it 2 loops, 8, 22 you will have to isolate both sides of the loops to make it work, they do sell electronics that will do the switching of the polarity automatically.
This type of a layout really benefits from DCC. You would not need any blocks and extra switches and you could run multiple trains without any polarity problems!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Well that's a tough answer!
> I think that you would call it 2 loops, 8, 22 you will have to isolate both sides of the loops to make it work, they do sell electronics that will do the switching of the polarity automatically.
> This type of a layout really benefits from DCC. You would not need any blocks and extra switches and you could run multiple trains without any polarity problems!



Your so darn smart Sean!  I am going to bug you soon on wiring up one of these Wyes you sent me. I need to build a return back down. Too far to back up all the way down


----------



## budinoh (Nov 25, 2009)

I can handle it if its just the 2 loops. I know there are auto reversers for DCC but do they make something for DC?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I do belive this one will work for DC polarity reversing.
Circuitron
800-5400 AR-1 Automatic Reverse Circuit $45.95


----------

